# CO2 questions



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

My new CO2 setup arrived yesterday. I'm going to try to take care of all the plumbing tonight. Going to route it through the return line on my fluval 406.

Its a Milwaukee MA957 regulator with the EXT5000 reactor from Aquariumplants.com

In principle, I grasp the concept, but what do I need to look out for/be aware of etc when starting out. I have very little plant cover so far since the tank is brand new and as of today dont have fish (YET!).

1) Apparently I should only have it run while the lights are on?
2) What do I need to be on the lookout for as far as pH level. (I have a fulltime pinpoint probe in the tank.
3) Is there a good way to tell CO2 level? (I've seen a couple of pH/KH charts that supposedly will ballpark our CO2 level, is that an accurate way to measure? Is there a better way)
4) Guessing 1-2 bubbles / second as a starting point?

I'll post pics on my blog once I have all the plumbing done.


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

As far as pH is concerned you won't have a real control. You are better off concerning yourself with your kh and gh. I would make sure your kh and gh are between 5 -8 for both your kh is the most important thing to keep constant. It buffers your tank and helps keep your ph stable. Your ph is going to fluctuate between day and night, that's normal. Don't try to adjust your ph, leave it where it settles. It will only.cause you headaches if you try and mess with it. You should also get you a drop checker, it will make it easier adjusting your co2 levels. 1 - 2 is probably good to start. The only things to watch or listen for are leaks on your co2 hook ups and you may need to make adjustments to your needle valve as it gets going. A timer is a good thing to have. Also get some glycerin or mineral oil. You use it in your bubble counter. To help slow down your bubbles and make it easier to count. I use the glycerin mixed with a little mineral oil to get the right consistent mix. I have my co2 on a timer and it comes on 1 hour before my lights and off 1 hour before my lights go out. You can build your own drop checker but it is just easier to buy one you can get them for about $ 10 to 50. And you will want to use water that is pure and bring it up to 4 - 8 kh for the water in your DC. If you have more questions just ask. I or someone will have the answer. Just remember do what works for you.


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

I had never even heard of a drop checker before today. I googled them and found only one from green leaf aquariums. None of the mainstream online fish stores carry appear to carry one. Anybody have a recommendation on where to get one and which to get?


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Go to eBay you can get them much cheaper and works just as well. I recommend an all glass and not the plastic because the plastic ones tend to get brittle quickly


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I use a glass one too. You can get them real cheap over seas but shipping is 2-3 weeks. All you will be running is 1-2 bubble a second. I keep mine low and stable all the time. I don't run a controller or solenoid on it. I keep mine on at night too. I just run low amount. 

I really depends on your tank. Size and bioload make a difference. I've gassed out many of times experimenting with welding regulators. I can now tell you the in/out about them. With blood on my hands, I do suggest wait on putting expensive fish in till you get the hang of it.


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

I bought two on eBay last night for about $25 after shipping. 

Going to try to plumb up everything tonight. 

Anyone ever plumb the proprietary tubing from a fluval into regular schedule 40 that has any advice?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like a mess. I think those work better with eheim. You could use a maxijet 1200 to pump water though it.


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

Had I realized the fluval used proprietary tubing, I probably would have bought a Rena, but it's what I have. 

Since I have a koralia 750 as my primary flow for the tank, I'm building a "T" bar out of PVC with drill holes in it to diffuse the canister/co2 reactor return flow. Connecting the canister and return straight piping to the co2 reactor with 3/4" flex tubing and barb/thread connectors. 

Got part built tonight, will finish on Saturday.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jumboag99 said:


> Had I realized the fluval used proprietary tubing, I probably would have bought a Rena, but it's what I have.
> 
> Since I have a koralia 750 as my primary flow for the tank, I'm building a "T" bar out of PVC with drill holes in it to diffuse the canister/co2 reactor return flow. Connecting the canister and return straight piping to the co2 reactor with 3/4" flex tubing and barb/thread connectors.
> 
> Got part built tonight, will finish on Saturday.


only thing with pluming the canister to the reactor is if power goes off I would worry about c02 getting in the canister and killing of the bacteria, that live and feeds on having a high ph.


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

Would that really be a concern though? If the power fails, it will also cut off the regulator solenoid,so how would any appreciable vol of co2 get into the canister?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jumboag99 said:


> Would that really be a concern though? If the power fails, it will also cut off the regulator solenoid,so how would any appreciable vol of co2 get into the canister?


I'm not sure... I just know that the good bacteria loves a high ph, and c02 lowers ph. so if it was me, I would be worried about c02 killing off the bacteria if you plumed it to the canister. but in a power fail. everything would go out.


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

It took a few trips to Lowes, but I finally got the CO2 plumbed the way I wanted it.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looks I was picture that you where going to plum it straight to the canister, it going throw a reactor is nice.


----------



## sumer (Jul 19, 2010)

This looks cool. Do tell us your reviews on the regulator. 
One question- What method is best- Using a CO2 diffuser or using a CO2 reactor ?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I just bubble my co2 into a mini elite powerhead. http://reviews.petco.com/3554/13796/hagen-hagen-elite-mini-underwater-filter-reviews/reviews.htm In a smaller tank, I've used glass diffuser before. It's just a matter of tank needs and personal preference.


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

It's a pretty common Milwaukee regulator. Fairly easy to dial in.


----------

